# Canal road the 10/19/13



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Making the trip from Indiana and looking for some people who want to ride. Also some that might know the place.... Been planning this for awhile now.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you may want to here some replys ,heard the law came down on them agian a while back ,but there are still other places to ride around here


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea I was worried about that. I talk to a member of one of the clubs down there and they are telling me it's the parking that is the problem. But there are places to park just can't park in the normal places. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah last time we were there the law was EVERYEHERE saying it was the last weekend we could ride there without getting arrested for trespassing..


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I'm going to try what the locals tell me is ok. I keep seeing recent videos from there being posted so idk how they could call it trespassing when it's not private property.... All the old parking however is private which is the issue from what I gather. Unless these guys are yanking my chain which would be ****** of a well respected club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I would like to make another trip there for sure. Please post back here and let us know what you find out, and how your trip goes if you make it ..


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know if this is hearsay or not because I haven't been out there since all of this started, but I've also heard of the local law burying razor wire in the holes close to the interstate and train bridge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## jdavid1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love to go back. It's just too far for me to go and end up getting a ticket or my ride confiscated. I wouldn't think any law would be burying razor wire. That could potentially hurt sombody really bad. Not to mention it would have the possibility of the owners getting sued over a severe injury, trespassing or not.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*So is CANAL RD closed, anyone confirm?*


----------



## ReddingerJT (Nov 27, 2013)

I was down there a few weeks ago, we parked off Beatline Rd which is the next exit down on I-10 heading west. We asked if we could park at one of the tire shops right there. Had a great time, really didn't see anyone else there besides our group. Anytime you guys are headed down this way to ride, let me know. I have a few guys I ride with, we're always looking for more people to roll with.


----------

